# What type of bearing grease?



## Fusion1970

I got to thinking about this while reading the owners manual on my LT. The manual says to use 251H EP grease, or an equivalant No. 2 multi-purpose lithium grease.

I'm looking at the tube of grease I have here; it is LubriMatic multi-purpose lithium grease. On the back, it says N.L.G.I.#1 1/2.

Is 1 1/2 better than, or not as good as #2 grease? I want to use the right stuff, but the LubriMatic grease I have is used to grease the suspension is my car...so wouldn't it be ample for a tractor (less weight on the bearing surface, traveling 5 MPH rather than 65 MPH)?

Thanks for any opinions...
Greg


----------



## Live Oak

I use the same grease that I use to grease my boat trailer spindle bearins as I do on my 4410. Seems to be working well for both so far. :thumbsup: I grease my mower spindle bearings each time I use it with a shot or two. Cheap insurance.


----------



## guest

do you guys use compressor powered grease guns or regular hand pump grease guns? 

I need to get one.. but a compressor might be a hassle to drag around..


<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/1502701_lg.jpg>


----------



## Live Oak

I just use a regular hand pump grease gun. They make a battery powered grease gun but it looks like a pain in the butt for use in tight spaces. It might be ok if it has a long enough grease hose.


----------



## Fusion1970

Thanks for the reply, Chief. I think I will be OK with the grease Im using. My main concern was the deck spindles, as they turn much faster than the front wheels. 

I still don't understand the numbering thing ( # 1 1/2 or #2)

And for the pneumatic grease gun? Sounds like something that would get lost in my toolbox and never used. A good ol' fashioned hand pump grease gun works for me. 

Thanks again,
Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444

I always felt beinging more water tolarant is the most imporant thing with L&G stuff. I am with Chief, I use stuff for boat trailer bearings. Heck, most people don't grease there stuff anyway, the equpiment is happy to have ANYTHING in there.  




And the pneumatic grease gun? Don;t bother. Unless you are doing 10-15 lawn tractors a day anyway. Normal ones work good, and can take anywere.


----------



## Holz Equipment

I saw that you guys were talking about grease guns & I just had to add my two cents worth. We have used the manual grease guns for years & have used several air operated models but never licked dragging the air hose around, for it would always get tangled up on some part of the machine that we were greasing. 
Then we came upon a battery operated gun made by Lincoln that we love, it has more power then any hand operated or air pressure unit that I have ever found. The gun comes in it's own carrying case & has a hose about 30" long that is great for reaching into tight places. It also comes with it's own battery charger & the one we got had an extra battery which I highly recommend to have on hand, that way you always have a fully charged battery.
Thanks for letting me brag a little on such a great tool to have around the shop.

Frank at Holz


----------



## guest

is this the one you are referring to frank? 
it looks nice but its kind of pricey... 164$ at northern...


<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/40389_lg.jpg>


----------



## Holz Equipment

It's looks close but mine is a little different, I have a model 1200-Series B. The one which we use came with a 29" hose which when the tip is installed gives you a little over a 30" reach which works great in reaching hard to get at zerks. Mine can be loaded with a cartridge or pressure filled, it's is supposed to have a 6000 lb. pressure relieve valve, & believe me it will free up most plugged grease zerks.

Of course it was about a year ago when I bought one but I believe we paid more then what Northern has listed on it, however ours came with two batteries & no matter what we paid I figure it was worth it. It has been my experience to always have a backup battery on hand for these type of tools. I have been told to get the full life from these type of batteries to run them completely down before recharging, this is what we do & with two batteries we always have a fresh one ready to go.

When we purchased it we were doing the service on a fleet of trucks owned by a local company, & before buying this type of grease gun I was concerned that the battery would not hold up under heavy use. However we found that it would last through several trucks & several cartridges of grease before having to switch with a recharged battery.

I hope this answers all questions, and is of some help. I am wore out from hunt & picking on this keyboard, & am going to see if the little women fixed my supper before going bowling. 

Frank at Holz Equipment Service


----------



## Gregg

We bought a Lincoln 18volt cordless last year at work. We use heavy equipment and the Cat excavators take about a tube every 8-10 hrs of use. The long flexible hose makes it easy, one hand on the coupler and the other on the trigger. The 18 volt also has 2 settings - high volume or high pressure.


----------



## ZZ71

Grease Viscosity and NLGI Number Grades

Use NLGI 1 in cold climates (<32°F), easier to pump. 
NLGI 2 is commonly used grade

EP stands for Extreme Pressure, use where metal to metal contact


----------

